# Geschachtelte Schleifen in einer JSF View ?



## Arndt (7. Nov 2007)

Ich finde gerade nicht (auch nicht bei meiner Freundin googe-liene) wie ich in JSF in einer jsp Seite 2 geschachtelte Schleifen benutzen kann. Ich bin gerade noch am Einstieg und habe vorher mit STruts gearbetet. Da war dies problemlos mit dem logic:iterate oder c:for each.. möglich. Bis jetzt habe ich nur die h:dataTable als potentiellen Kandidaten ausgemacht, wenn ich allerdings dieses Tag schachtel, erhalte ich immer eine Exception, deshalb, bevor ich hier irgendwas mit Exceptions zumülle, wollte ich mal fragen ob das überhaupt prinzipiell möglich ist oder welche Konstrukte dafür gedacht sind.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## maki (7. Nov 2007)

> ch finde gerade nicht (auch nicht bei meiner Freundin googe-liene) wie ich in JSF in einer jsp Seite 2 geschachtelte Schleifen benutzen kann.


Was genau hast du denn vor?


----------



## Arndt (7. Nov 2007)

Ich versuche ganz einfach so etwas innerhalb der jsp Seite auszugegeben. Formatierung ist erst mal egal.


```
for (Customer customer : customerList) {
        
        System.out.println("Customer: "+customer);
        
        for(Auftrag auftrag : customer.getAuftraege() ){
          System.out.println("Aufträge von "+customer+" : "+auftrag.getName());
        }
        
      }
```


----------



## maki (7. Nov 2007)

Du köntest eine Datatable in einer Datatable schachteln, oder du benutzt eine Newspapertable in deiner Datatable aus dem tomahawk projekt.


----------



## happy_robot (7. Nov 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du köntest eine Datatable in einer Datatable schachteln, oder du benutzt eine Newspapertable in deiner Datatable aus dem tomahawk projekt.


Geschachtelte Datatables geht prinzipiell schon, führt aber in vielen Frameworks zu Update-Problemen (z.b. ICEFaces, RichFaces).

In den RichFaces gibt es aber eine DataTable in der Du die Spalten frei definieren kannst:

http://livedemo.exadel.com/richfaces-demo/richfaces/dataTable.jsf

Damit könnte man das doch gut darstellen.


----------

